# hey... calling all hunters i need sum help i got a 7month



## sureshot#1 (Jan 4, 2004)

i have got a 7month old beagle. but the bad thing is he was an house dog and has nooooooo clue what 2do and we have already cheked 2 see if he is gunny........ he passed but i am not so sure if he willl hunt next season... the good news is that he was out of good blood... but some other bad news is that season is gettin closer and closer to the end... and that meens we can not hunt him and get him used 2 doin wat beagles do best... so please if anybody has any idea about how i can train this dog in the off season please reply or ifyou will just tell me if u think this dog is capable of huntin.


----------



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

Sureshot- I have absolutely no dobt in my mind that this dog is capable of doing the job. Just the fact that you said he is from good blood, says to me that he'll do fine. The number one thing that I suggest that you do is get him lots of looks at rabbits. Run him on them as much as physically possible. If the season is over, just go out without a gun and take him to spots with lots of them. Just being exposed to all the scent and everything will get him going, and he will start to learn about how it's done. While doing this, you need to keep him under control, and insist that he exibits proper obedience, and I wouldn't run him on bunnies until he exibits consistent obedience. Another thing that you can do is simply work on teaching him to scent and trail. There's alot of good books out there concerning rabbit dog training. Hope I was of some help. Just do alot of reading.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I got an 8 month old beagle, house dog/hunting dog.. In my post below I desrcibed how I got to see him kinda chase his first rabbit...

anyways, your dog will definatley be able to run rabbits, they have been bred for centuries to chase rabbits.

One of the best things you can do is get your dog on rabbits scents right away. I put my dog on a some bottled scents at 2 months and he figured the game out right away.. I found a fresh rabbit road kill and froze it. I've been using it now for 2 months, what I do is drag the entire rabbit around my yard through the bushes and trees, and then let him free to go find it..This will at least get his nose into tune with what you want him to look for out in the field...

Also, If possible find a someone in your surrounding area who hunts with beagles and see if he will let you bring your dog along on a hunt.. So far I have found out that training your beagle how to chase a flushed rabbit is the hardest.. I recently got an invite from a nearby beagle hunting outfit (met at a game show) that I never knew about, to bring my dog along. This will help train your dog to begin chasing rabbits, by exposing him to other hutning dogs. dogs learn fast by watching others..

madison


----------



## sniper_094 (May 30, 2005)

I suggest get a cheap but real rabbit and some fencing. Put he beagle in the fence with the rabbit. Let them play and let him kill it sooner or later.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 29, 2005)

I say run him with other beagles and let the more experienced dog train him. He is still young at 7 months old. I am used to pointing dogs but that when i usually get into serious huntin.


----------



## mn_beagleboy (Jan 11, 2005)

If you live closer, you are welcome to come and run with me. I think with couple training sessions, your dog should be started.

Beagleboy


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Beagle boy is right.. Also, Get your dog into an area where there are alot of rabbits and run him with some other rabbit dogs or run him solo.. Get him onto a couple of site chases, once he loses sight of the rabbit see if begins to use his nose to look for it again. Once he figures what rabbits smell like it will be nothing but moving forward from there.

Its great day when you hear your beagle open up for the first time..


----------



## mn_beagleboy (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey sureshot, I just started a 5 1/2 months old pup. He can circle the rabbit back by himself, but all of his littermates still need more training to get started. If you don't have live rabbits or ground to train him, use a dead rabbit to drag around the yard and let your dog chase it. That is how I started my pups. After you use the rabbit, put it back into the freezer. You drag the rabbit once or twice a day until they graduated. Once they are ready, take them out and run the real thing.

Beagleboy


----------

